# formal, non-formal and informal learning = τυπική, μη τυπική και άτυπη μάθηση



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Με αφορμή μια ερώτηση που είδα αλλού, μεταφέρω κάποια από τα γραφόμενα της κυρίας Τζένης Παγγέ, που για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο γράφεται ότι είναι «αναπληρωτής καθηγητής» στο Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Νηπιαγωγών του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων.
Η πλήρης εργασία εδώ.

[…] αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον παρατηρείται στις μέρες μας από ένα μεγάλο αριθμό ερευνητών για την μελέτη και έρευνα της *τυπικής μάθησης (formal learning), άτυπης μάθησης (informal learning) και μη τυπικής μάθησης (non-formal learning)*. Σύμφωνα με τον Jarvis (1987), «Η τυπική – επίσημη εκπαίδευση (formal education) έχει γραφειοκρατικό χαρακτήρα, η μη τυπική εκπαίδευση (non-formal education) είναι οργανωμένη και συγκροτημένη διαδικασία η οποία εξελίσσεται σε ένα εκπαιδευτικό περιβάλλον που δεν είναι απαραίτητα γραφειοκρατικό, και η άτυπη εκπαίδευση (informal education) είναι προκαθορισμένη και προγραμματισμένη διαδικασία με βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της την αλληλεπίδραση». 

2. Τυπική μάθηση

Ως τυπική μάθηση (formal learning) ορίζεται το ιεραρχημένο, δομημένο και οργανωμένο χρονικά σε βαθμίδες εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, από τη πρωτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση έως το πανεπιστήμιο, που περιλαμβάνει τόσο τις γενικές ακαδημαϊκές σπουδές όσο και τα εξειδικευμένα προγράμματα και θεσμούς ολοκληρωμένης επαγγελματικής και τεχνικής εκπαίδευσης (Jeffs & Smith, 1999). Στη χώρα μας έχουμε τις ακόλουθες βαθμίδες εκπαίδευσης: νηπιαγωγείο, δημοτικό, γυμνάσιο, λύκειο, ΤΕΕ, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ.

[…]

3. Μη τυπική μάθηση

Ως μη τυπική μάθηση (non-formal learning) ορίζεται οποιαδήποτε οργανωμένη εκπαιδευτική δραστηριότητα εκτός του τυπικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος, που απευθύνεται σε συγκεκριμένους εκπαιδευόμενους και έχει συγκεκριμένους εκπαιδευτικούς στόχους (Jeffs and Smith, 1990). Διάφορα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα, κυρίως για εκπαιδευτικούς όλων των βαθμίδων, αποτελούν μέρος της μη τυπικής μάθησης στη χώρα μας. Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα μη τυπικής μάθησης είναι η Περιβαλλοντική Εκπαίδευση, που είναι η διαδικασία η οποία στοχεύει στην ανάπτυξη, σε διάφορους τομείς της κοινωνίας, περιβαλλοντικών εννοιών, δεξιοτήτων, στάσεων και περιβαλλοντικού ήθους, η οποία πραγματοποιείται από διάφορα Ιδρύματα και στα οποία μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα σχολεία και τα Πανεπιστήμια (Φραγκούλης & Καραγιάννης, 1997). Η μη τυπική μάθηση εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό και από το πλαίσιο στο οποίο παρέχεται, και γι’ αυτό το πρόβλημα της εγκυρότητας των αποκτώμενων γνώσεων είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονο.

Μη τυπική μάθηση στην Ελλάδα προσφέρουν οι Σχολές Επιμόρφωσης Λειτουργών Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης (ΣΕΛΔΕ). […] Από το 1992 και μετά προστίθεται το Περιφερειακό Επιμορφωτικό Κέντρο (ΠΕΚ) που είναι ένα αυτοτελές δημόσιο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα. και συνεργάζεται με τα ΑΕΙ, τα ΤΕΙ, το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο και τη Διεύθυνση της Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης. Ο σκοπός της ίδρυσης του ΠΕΚ είναι η επιμόρφωση όλων των εκπαιδευτικών λειτουργών της Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης, οι οποίοι έχουν αποφοιτήσει από τα Παιδαγωγικά Τμήματα της Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης, τα Παιδαγωγικά Τμήματα Νηπιαγωγών, τα Τμήματα Παιδαγωγικής, Ψυχολογίας και Φιλοσοφίας, και άλλων Πανεπιστημιακών Τμημάτων.

Βεβαίως παράλληλα, διάφοροι δημόσιοι φορείς προσφέρουν online μαθήματα για μαθητές γυμνασίου και λυκείου […] ενώ άλλες φορές υπό την εποπτεία επιχειρήσεων ιδιωτικού τομέα προσφέρονται μαθήματα ξένων γλωσσών […] Τέλος, μια από τις πιο σημαντικές δράσεις μη τυπικής εκπαίδευσης είναι η δημιουργία των «Κέντρων Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης» (ΚΕΚ). […]

4. Άτυπη μάθηση

Ως άτυπη μάθηση (informal learning) θεωρείται σύμφωνα με τους Jeffs and Smith (1990) η διαδικασία με την οποία κάθε άτομο, σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής του, μαθαίνει και αποκτά στάσεις, αξίες, ικανότητες–δεξιότητες και γνώσεις, από την καθημερινή εμπειρία και τις επιδράσεις που δέχεται από το περιβάλλον του (εργασία, οικογένεια, γειτονιά, ελεύθερες ασχολίες, βιβλιοθήκες, μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης κ.ά.). Είναι η µάθηση που προκύπτει από δραστηριότητες της καθηµερινής ζωής οι οποίες σχετίζονται µε την εργασία, την οικογένεια ή τον ελεύθερο χρόνο και δεν είναι διαρθρωµένη από άποψη µαθησιακών στόχων, χρόνου µάθησης ή διδακτικής υποστήριξης, γι’ αυτό και τυπικά δεν οδηγεί σε επίσημη πιστοποίηση. Παραδείγµατα µορφών άτυπης εκπαίδευσης στη χώρα μας είναι, τα ελεύθερα προγράµµατα περιβαλλοντικής εκπαίδευσης, τα προγράµµατα κατά του ρατσισµού κλπ.[…]

Αυτοί είναι οι όροι που έχουν καθιερωθεί (όχι δηλ. επίσημη, μη επίσημη ή ανεπίσημη μάθηση).

Και μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση επειδή πολλά ενωτικά είδα ή δεν είδα αυτές τις μέρες: επιβάλλεται να βάλουμε hyphen στο non-formal, δεν επιτρέπεται να βάζουμε ενωτικό στο «μη τυπική».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Αυτοί είναι οι όροι που έχουν καθιερωθεί που και από ποιον, Νίκο;

Στην επίσημη Εφημερίδα των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων *καλώς ή κακώς * τις αναφέρει ως *επίσημη*, *μη-επίσημη* και *ανεπίσημη*. Αυτή είναι *η καθιερωμένη* απόδοση, γιατί είναι κείμενο με νομική ισχύ και μη αμφισβητήσιμο. Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα, αν θέλουμε μπορούμε να κάνουμε παράπονα στον νομοθέτη... 

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2001:177:0005:0011:EL:PDF


----------



## kabuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτοί είναι οι όροι που έχουν καθιερωθεί που και από ποιον, Νίκο;
> 
> Στις επίσημες Εφημερίδες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης *καλώς ή κακώς * τις αναφέρει ως *επίσημη*, *μη-επίσημη* και *ανεπίσημη*. Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα, αν θέλουμε μπορούμε να κάνουμε παράπονα στον νομοθέτη...
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2001:177:0005:0011:EL:PDF



Στα κείμενα της ΕΕ χρησιμοποιούνται και τα δύο. Προτιμάται συνήθως αυτό που λέει ο Nickel. Για κάθε αποτέλεσμα που θα βρεις στο Eur-lex να χρησιμοποιείται το επίσημη κ.λπ. θα βρεις άλλο ένα στο οποίο θα χρησιμοποιείται το τυπική κ.λπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Στα κείμενα της ΕΕ χρησιμοποιούνται και τα δύο. Προτιμάται συνήθως αυτό που λέει ο Nickel. Για κάθε αποτέλεσμα που θα βρεις στο Eur-lex να χρησιμοποιείται το επίσημη κ.λπ. θα βρεις άλλο ένα στο οποίο θα χρησιμοποιείται το τυπική κ.λπ.



Όχι. Επαναλαμβάνω: στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (πως λέμε ΦΕΚ) χρησιμοποιείται αυτό που σας έδωσα παραπάνω. Τα υπόλοιπα κείμενα στα οποία αναφέρεσαι και που μιλάνε για άτυπη κλπ κλπ είναι *μεταφράσεις* δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχουν νομική ισχύ. 

Υ.Γ. Εκτός κι αν το άτυπος, μη-τυπικός (sic) κλπ κλπ χρησιμοποιούνται και σε άλλο φύλλο της Εφημερίδας, οπότε εκεί έχουμε διγνωμία; Μέχρι στιγμής όμως δεν το έχω δει πουθενά.


----------



## kabuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι. Επαναλαμβάνω: στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (πως λέμε ΦΕΚ) χρησιμοποιείται αυτό που σας έδωσα παραπάνω. Τα υπόλοιπα κείμενα στα οποία αναφέρεσαι και που μιλάνε για άτυπη κλπ κλπ είναι *μεταφράσεις* δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχουν νομική ισχύ.



Λυπάμαι, αλλά εσείς κάνετε λάθος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Εγώ την απάντησή μου την έχω τεκμηριώσει. Εάν κάποιος έχει δει την άτυπη, μη-τυπική κλπ κλπ σε άλλο φύλλο, ας μου το γνωστοποιήσει κι εμένα για να ξέρω ποιο είναι το σωστό και τι να βάζω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Για παράδειγμα εδώ, στο 3.3.3. 

Και μια ποσοτική έρευνα:
«επίσημη μάθηση» από σελίδες της ΕΕ: 1 εύρημα και τα υπόλοιπα 3 από σελίδες που δεν είναι της ΕΕ.

«τυπική μάθηση» από σελίδες της ΕΕ: 5 ευρήματα και άλλα 4 από σελίδες που δεν είναι της ΕΕ.

Άρα, έχει δίκιο η Kabuki, η χρήση είναι ισόποσα μοιρασμένη και μικρό προβάδισμα έχει η τυπική μάθηση (εύρηματα και από EUR-lex).

Γενικώς στο Γκούγκλη, η τυπική μάθηση υπερισχύει της επίσημης με περίπου 168-70. Μια αναζήτηση θα σας πείσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι το εξής:

Άλλο η Επίσημη Εφημερίδα των Ε.Κ. και άλλο τα κείμενα celetext, eurlex κλπ.

Απ' όσο ξέρω (γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός σε κοινοτικό δίκαιο και τα διαδικαστικά της Ε.Ε.), η Εφημερίδα είναι επίσημο νομικό κείμενο με νομική ισχύ. Τα celetext κλπ είναι μεν νομικά κείμενα αλλά για τις μεταφράσεις τους συνήθως υπάρχει disclaimer και νομίζω πως σε κάθε περίπτωση η Επίσημη Εφημερίδα υπερισχύει.

Αλλά όπως είπα δεν είμαι ειδικός στα του Κοινοτικού Δικαίου, οπότε κάποιος που τα ξέρει καλύτερα, ας μας διαφωτίσει.

_Υ.Γ. Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα, δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι μπορεί τυπική και άτυπη μάθηση να είναι καλύτερο για τα αυτιά μας. Κι εμένα μου ακούγεται πιο φυσικό. Αλλά το ζήτημα που ετέθη δεν ήταν αυτό._


----------



## kabuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Η νομική ισχύς των κοινοτικών κειμένων ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το πού δημοσιεύονται. Εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τον τύπο του εγγράφου. Αν είναι, δηλαδή, οδηγία, κανονισμός, ανακοίνωση κ.λπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Στο Ελληνικό δίκαιο ένας νόμος για να τεθεί σε ισχύ πρέπει να δημοσιευτεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως. Ισχύει το ίδιο για την νομοθεσία της Ε.Ε; 

Όπως και να' χει αυτό που λες δεν αλλάζει τίποτα όσον αφορά το ζήτημα που συζητάμε. Για τα celetext υπάρχει μεταφραστικό disclaimer, νομίζω (δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ισχύει για όλα, πάντως για αρκετά απ' αυτά ισχύει γιατί το έχω συναντήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές).

Με απλά λόγια, το Official Journal είναι αυτό που λέει: official.


----------



## kabuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Ακριβώς, δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Από την αρχή, αυτό που είπα ήταν ότι χρησιμοποιούνται και τα δύο με προτίμηση στα τυπική κ.λπ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να παίρνουμε εν γένει τις μεταφράσεις της ΕΕ with a pinch of salt. Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη πάντα, ακόμα και δημοσιεύσεις στην εφημερίδα των κοινοτήτων έχουν μεταφραστικά σφάλματα - έχω βρει κάποια στο παρελθόν.

Από την άλλη, κάποιες φορές, με τη μεταφορά της ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας και της ενσωμάτωσής της στο δικό μας δίκαιο γίνονται αλλαγές ορολογίας - μικρές, αλλά γίνονται. 

Επίσης, πρέπει να δούμε τι χρησιμοποιεί και η επιστημονική κοινότητα, στην περίπτωσή μας η παιδαγωγική. Τέλος, πρέπει να δούμε τι έχει επικρατήσει γενικότερα και τι χρησιμοποιείται από τους περισσότερους.

Λαμβάνοντας όλα αυτά υπόψη, δε νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλό να παίρνουμε υπόψη μας μόνο μία πηγή και όχι περισσότερες, ιδίως για ορολογία που δεν έχει παγιωθεί ακόμα.


----------



## kabuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, Παυλάρα! My point exactly!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη πάντα, ακόμα και δημοσιεύσεις στην εφημερίδα των κοινοτήτων έχουν μεταφραστικά σφάλματα - έχω βρει κάποια στο παρελθόν.



Σαφέστατα και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αφού υπάρχουν *τραγικά *λάθη ακόμα και σε Ελληνικά Προεδρικά Διατάγματα και νόμους, ενώ ουκ ολίγα είναι εκείνα με πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Αλλά η συζήτηση δεν ξεκίνησε από εκεί, αλλά από αυτό που είναι καθιερωμένο και επίσημο και εκεί έγκειται η ένστασή μου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ομολογώ ότι με ενδιέφερε κυρίως η ορολογία που έχει επικρατήσει στην επιστημονική κοινότητα και άνοιξα αυτή τη συζήτηση ακριβώς επειδή είδα το κείμενο της ΕΕ με τα «επίσημη» κ.λπ. Ωστόσο, στη δική μας νομοθεσία δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ο όρος «επίσημη εκπαίδευση» (ή «επίσημη μάθηση»). Αντιθέτως, βρήκα τα εξής:

Σε εισηγητικές εκθέσεις (3369 / 2005):

Με αφετηρία αυτές τις θέσεις έχουν διατυπωθεί διάφοροι ορισμοί που προσδιορίζουν το περιεχόμενο της δια βίου μάθησης όπως αυτό αποτυπώνεται σε τρία επίπεδα: *Την τυπική εκπαίδευση, την μη τυπική εκπαίδευση και την άτυπη εκπαίδευση*.

Ως «τυπική εκπαίδευση» χαρακτηρίζεται κάθε μορφή εκπαίδευσης που παρέχεται από ένα ίδρυμα εκπαίδευσης ή κατάρτισης, το οποίο έχει συγκεκριμένη δομή από άποψη μαθησιακών στόχων, χρόνου μάθησης ή μαθησιακής υποστήριξης και το οποίο οδηγεί σε τίτλο ή άλλης μορφής πιστοποίηση σπουδών.

Ως «μη τυπική εκπαίδευση» χαρακτηρίζεται εκείνη που δεν παρέχεται από ένα ίδρυμα εκπαίδευσης ή κατάρτισης και δεν οδηγεί σε τίτλο ή άλλης μορφής πιστοποίηση σπουδών. Παρόλα αυτά έχει και αυτή συγκεκριμένη δομή από άποψη μαθησιακών στόχων, χρόνου μάθησης ή μαθησιακής υποστήριξης.

Ως «άτυπη εκπαίδευση» χαρακτηρίζεται κάθε μορφή εκπαίδευσης που προκύπτει από τις δραστηριότητες της καθημερινής ζωής που σχετίζονται με την εργασία, την οικογένεια ή την αναψυχή. Δεν έχει συγκεκριμένη δομή από άποψη μαθησιακών στόχων, χρόνου μάθησης ή μαθησιακής υποστήριξης, ούτε και οδηγεί σε τίτλο ή άλλης μορφής πιστοποίηση σπουδών.

Οι ανωτέρω ορισμοί έχουν διατυπωθεί από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή το 2001, ενώ παραπλήσιους ορισμούς έχουν διατυπώσει και άλλοι διεθνείς οργανισμοί….

Σε υπουργική απόφαση (110998/2006):

Με τον όρο «Γνώσεις» προσδιορίζεται το αποτέλεσμα διανοητικής διεργασίας και εσωτερικής αναπαράστασης εννοιών, γεγονότων και πράξεων, που είναι δυνατόν να προέρχονται τόσο από την επαγγελματική ή πρακτική εμπειρία όσο και από το *σύστημα της τυπικής εκπαίδευσης* ή κατάρτισης.

Στον Νόμο 3369/2005:

...στην παροχή / εκσυγχρονισμό ή/και αναβάθμιση γνώσεων, δεξιοτήτων και ικανοτήτων συμπληρωματικών προς την *τυπική εκπαίδευση*…


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Και, χωρίς να έχει πρόσθετη βαρύτητα, έχουμε και τις προχτεσινές δηλώσεις του υπουργού παιδείας:

Όπως τόνισε ο κ. Στυλιανίδης, το νομοσχέδιο «λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα που ισχύουν *στο χώρο της τυπικής, της μη τυπικής και της άτυπης εκπαίδευσης*, έρχεται να προσαρμόσει την ελληνική πραγματικότητα, να ρυθμίσει το χώρο της μεταλυκειακής παροχής εκπαίδευσης και κατάρτισης και βάζοντας σε τάξη το συγκεκριμένο χώρο, θα προετοιμάσει το έδαφος για τις επικείμενες εξελίξεις, που προσδιορίζονται από την ενσωμάτωση ευρωπαϊκών οδηγιών ή δικαστικών αποφάσεων».
http://www.hri.org/news/greek/apegr/2008/08-07-16.apegr.html


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον, ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι χρειάζονται γύρω στα 20 χρόνια για να προσαρμοστούν τα μάλλον ξεπερασμένα Ελληνικά δεδομένα στην πρόοδο και ότι σύμφωνα με τα ευρήματα της Παλάβρας είμαστε κάπου στη μέση, φαντάζομαι ότι θέλει καμιά 10αριά χρόνια ακόμα. Εκτός κι αν κάνουμε παράπονα στις Βρυξέλλες κι ευαρεστηθούν να αλλάξουν την απόδοση στα μισά τους κείμενα.


----------



## efi (Jul 24, 2008)

Εγώ το ξέρω (επειδή έτσι μου το μάθανε) τυπική, μη τυπική και άτυπη μάθηση. Ούτε μία φορά άκουσα από κανέναν συνάδελφο τίποτε για ανεπίσημη κτλ εκπαίδευση (άσε που και να το άκουγα, μάλλον στα φροντιστήρια θα πήγαινε το μυαλό μου).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Κι εγώ έτσι το ήξερα μέχρι πριν από 2-3 μέρες που συμβουλεύτηκα το διαδίκτυο για τις διαφορές μεταξύ των τριών και το είδα στα επίσημα κείμενα των Ε.Κ. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν ήμουν καν σίγουρος για τη διαφορά μεταξύ informal και non-formal learning. 

Όμως, απ΄ότι φαίνεται έχει αρχίσει να περνάει (γιατί υπάρχει πλέον και σε Ελληνικά κείμενα).

Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως από την αρχή, είναι το γιατί ανοίχτηκε αυτή η συζήτηση.


----------



## Lina (Jul 24, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι το εξής:
> 
> Άλλο η Επίσημη Εφημερίδα των Ε.Κ. και άλλο τα κείμενα celetext, eurlex κλπ.
> 
> Απ' όσο ξέρω (γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός σε κοινοτικό δίκαιο και τα διαδικαστικά της Ε.Ε.), η Εφημερίδα είναι επίσημο νομικό κείμενο με νομική ισχύ. Τα celetext κλπ είναι μεν νομικά κείμενα αλλά για τις μεταφράσεις τους συνήθως υπάρχει disclaimer και νομίζω πως σε κάθε περίπτωση η Επίσημη Εφημερίδα υπερισχύει.



Στο Eur-lex δημοσιεύεται όλη η νομοθεσία της ΕΕ, με άλλα λόγια όλα τα κείμενα που έχουν δημοσιευθεί στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα. Μάλιστα, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να φορτώσεις το αντίστοιχο τμήμα της Επίσημης Εφημερίδας σε μορφή pdf. Δες, για παράδειγμα, εδώ. Το disclaimer υπάρχει φαντάζομαι για να καλύψει την πιθανότητα λάθους ή έλλειψης στη μεταφορά των δεδομένων. Για παράδειγμα, πολλές φορές στα αρχεία html μπορεί να μην εμφανίζονται κάποιοι πίνακες, οπότε συμβουλεύεσαι το pdf.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά είναι όλα τα celetext το ίδιο; Γιατί η Επίσημη Εφημερίδα όντως δημοσιεύεται στο Eur-lex, αλλά τα celetext επίσης; 

Αυτό εδώ π.χ. :http://europa.eu.int/eur-lex/lex/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:52006DC0481:EN:NOT


----------



## Lina (Jul 24, 2008)

Η σελίδα που παραθέτεις είναι κι αυτή από το Eur-lex. Είδα ότι λέει κάπου ID Celex και, να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει. Παλιότερα, όλη η νομοθεσία δημοσιευόταν στη βάση δεδομένων Celex, η οποία κάποια στιγμή έπαψε να ενημερώνεται και αντικαταστάθηκε από το Eur-lex, που υπήρχε κι αυτό, αλλά με άλλο περιεχόμενο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχε μόνο την πρόσφατη νομοθεσία.

Πέραν τούτου, το κείμενο στο οποίο παραπέμπεις είναι ανακοίνωση, έχει αριθμό αναφοράς COM...κάτι... Αυτά τα κείμενα είναι προπαρασκευαστικά, όχι νομοθετικά. Αν θέλεις να ξέρεις αν ένα κείμενο της ΕΕ έχει νομική ισχύ, πρέπει να δεις τι είδους κείμενο είναι. Νομοθετικά κείμενα είναι το παράγωγο δίκαιο, κανονισμοί, οδηγίες, αποφάσεις, συστάσεις, και ασφαλώς οι Συνθήκες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Lina said:


> Πέραν τούτου, το κείμενο στο οποίο παραπέμπεις είναι ανακοίνωση, έχει αριθμό αναφοράς COM...κάτι... Αυτά τα κείμενα είναι προπαρασκευαστικά, όχι νομοθετικά.



Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2009)

Και μια και ο όρος ξαναεμφανίστηκε στο P., ένα χρόνο μετά την αρχική συζήτηση κάνω μια έρευνα στο Google και βλέπω 178 αποτελέσματα για την "_άτυπη μάθηση_" και 48 για την "_ανεπίσημη μάθηση_". Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο δηλαδή, η διάχυση του δεύτερου όρου νομικού όρου έχει αυξηθεί.


----------

